# Anti Algae Snake Oil or...



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw some post on other forum where this product was praize like Holly Water



This is their website:
http://www.microflora.com/biosys-h2o.htm

This is their Canadian patent
http://patents1.ic.gc.ca/details?patent_number=1235917http://www.microflora.com/biosys-h2o.htm



> PLANT SUPPLEMENT AND METHOD FOR INCREASING
> PLANT PRODUCTIVITY AND QUALITY
> ABSTRACT OF THE DISCLOSURE
> A soil and foliar supplement for application to plants to improve plant growth and quality. A method for increasing plant productivity and quality also is disclosed. The supplement includes a quantity of specific microbes and an organic acid, such as humic acid, fulvic acid, and ulvic acid. Trace minerals also can be added. A humectant also can be incorporated with the microbes, organic acid, and trace minerals to provide a matrix to provide an improved moisture and nutrient environment and a greatly increased surface area and cation exchange ability for optimizing microbe growth. Chelated micronutrients may also be added to the supplement or added later to the foliage to improve the effects of the supplement still further. Methods of improving plant productivity and quality by treating the plant with the microbes, organic acids and a naturally balanced formulation of chelated minerals are disclosed.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like that product is intended for ponds and other outdoor bodies of water, not aquariums. The description makes it seem to be just a trace element mixture. Some of the claims about it make little sense to me. For example it is supposed to start the growth of microbes in the water - nitrifying bacteria? If so, those bacteria will start no matter what you do. If a different form of microbe is meant, the statement that the growth of that bacteria reduces Oxygen demand makes little sense - it would increase Oxygen demand, if anything. And, it says the microbes "out compete algae for nutrients", which is extremely unlikely unless the water becomes totally fouled with a mass of bacteria.


----------

